# Claw length??



## LovinDisco (Oct 21, 2014)

my budgie is five months old and I wanted to make sure that his claws aren't getting too long. Also the tips of his claws are blackish so I am not exactly sure where I should cut. The longest ones are about half a centimeter if they were not curved. I would really appreciate if someone could help me just a little. Thanks!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgies claws look just fine.
Most budgies do not need their toenails trimmed.

If the budgies' nails do get too long you need to be very careful to just trim the very end and not nick the vein that runs through the toenail. It's best to have a vet show you the first time. 

Using a variety of perches will help your budgie keep his nails trimmed naturally.

All Living Things® Multi Branch Bird Perch | Perches | PetSmart

Grape Vine Perch
All Living Things® Grape Bird Perch | Perches | PetSmart

Comfy Clam Mineral Flat Perch for Birds by Polly's Pet Products

All Living Things® Safety Pumice Bird Perch | Perches | PetSmart

All Living Things® Cuttlebone Fruity Bird Perch | Perches | PetSmart

Please do not use sandpaper perch covers or sandpaper on the floor of your bird's cage as these can cause problems for their little feet.*


----------

